# Graphisches Grub Menue

## CHerzog

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich so ein Grub-Bild erstellen kann?

Ich mein aktuelles Hintergrundbild (KDE) per Script bearbeiten und in das Grub-Verzeichnis kopieren, weiss allerdings noch nicht so ganz, wie die Datei aussehen muss.

Irgenwelche Links oder Ratschläge?

Danke

Christian

P.S.: Auf der Grub-Seite habe ich nichts gefunden.

----------

## cyc

http://gentoo.tkdack.com/

----------

## Mr.Big

Da gibt es ein Plugin für Gimp.  :Laughing: 

Findest Du hier: http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=1883

----------

## CHerzog

Großen Danke an euch beiden.

Christian

----------

